# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  किसी भी mp3  गाने के मीडियाफायर  लिंक्स

## KHIL@DI_720

*दोस्तों , आप यहाँ किसी भी mp3 गाने की फरमाइश कर सकते हैं | मैं उसे मीडियाफायर पर उपलब्ध करवा दूंगा |*

----------


## sanjay jangir

Hy Friend kya aap mujhe rafi ke gane avaleable karva sakte ho.please help me.

----------


## Neo...

मुझे जल बेंड के सभी अलबम चाहिए

----------


## Neo...

राहत फतह अली के भी सभी सोंग्स

----------


## rajneel

Chhalado _Aai Rulai_ Kachhi Geet _Lok Geet mujhe mil sakta hai
_

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई आप से जरुर सम्पर्क करेगे 
... वेसे आप ने रोचक सूत्र का निर्माण किया हे

----------


## love.15

bhai mujhe ye song full  cahiye Zamane ki saari khushi mil gayi hai hame tum kya

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> राहत फतह अली के भी सभी सोंग्स



best hits of rahet fateh ali khan --- link :
http://www.mediafire.com/?n1fyiwn2z2q

agar complete collection of rahet fateh ali khan chahiye to apna mail id den main to***nt email kar dunga

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

> Hy Friend kya aap mujhe rafi ke gane avaleable karva sakte ho.please help me.


Md Rafi Golden Collection 2 -- link  :
http://www.filestube.com/af1f64d5f58...ction-002.html


Md Rafi Golden Collection 6 -- link  :
http://www.filestube.com/a6ba60c46cf...ion-Vol-6.html

इसके अलावा भी कुछ लिंक हैं mediafire और megaupload  के : वो आप यहाँ चेक कर सकते हैं :
http://www.filestube.com/search.html...ngs&select=All

अगर to ***nt  चाहिए तो मेल id दीजिये

----------


## Neo...

> best hits of rahet fateh ali khan --- link :
> http://www.mediafire.com/?n1fyiwn2z2q
> 
> agar complete collection of rahet fateh ali khan chahiye to apna mail id den main to***nt email kar dunga


link के लिए tnx पर complete collection  चाहिए मेल id आपको pm कर रहा हू |
और जल बेंड के दोनों अलबम मुझे मिल गए है इसका कोई भी अगर  complete collection   हो तो बेहतर है |

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही जबरदस्त सूत्र है मित्र|

----------


## pkpasi

mitruttar pardesh me *"Mahdi hasan"* aur *"barsati"* naam ke do Daaku hue the.unki  aap beeti kahni maine  bahut saal pahle tape re-coder me suni thi.ye kahani bhojpuri language me thi.yadi unn dono ki kahni  mp3 format me kahi mil jaye to usska link jarur dena.

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत बढ़िया और अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## chiki_chikka

मुझे 
 " ज़माने की सारी ख़ुशी मिल गयी है "
" हमें यूं मिले जिंदगी मिल गयी  है " 
 ये गाना पुरा चाहिए

----------


## chiki_chikka

मुझे 
 " ज़माने की सारी ख़ुशी मिल गयी है "
" हमें तुम  मिले जिंदगी मिल गयी  है " 
 ये गाना पुरा चाहिए

----------


## spb576

मित्र मुझे मेहंदी हसन के ग़ज़ल के लिंक्स उपलभ्ध कराएँ.

----------


## Teach Guru

एक गाना है 

*ख्वाबों की मल्लिका हो या जन्नत की हूर हो, ये तो हो तुम हि हो ना या कोई और हो* 

मुझे इस गाने का डाउनलोड लिंक चाहिए...........

----------


## incist father

karaoke bhi hona chahiye 
 ya karaoke pe bhi ek sutra ban na chahiye

----------

